# Flash Player and IE error driving me nuts!



## sbwater (Oct 31, 2004)

:wave: Hi! Can someone help! I cannot for the life of me figure this out. Flash player v7 create a problem in IE that causes IT to shut down after a few minutes of getting onto a site with flash content. Its the ole...IE has encountered a problem and needs to shut down, gonna send an error report..blah, blah, blah....when you look at the details of the problem, flash.ocx is noted.

I have a clean install of XP SP2 onto a Pentium III computer. Latest versions of IE and Flash Player. Latest video drivers. Installed versions of spyware blaster (no the flash killer is not checked), adaware and spybot. No other applications installed. 

I've followed macromedia's instructions on uninstalling, reinstalling and went down their list of all the things to do...with no changed results...

Any suggestions?


----------



## [Mystic] (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Goto Start->Run

Enter: %SYSTEMROOT%\Downloaded Program Files

Hit enter, now delete the flash/shockwave player.

Reboot, go back to any flash site and it should automatically install Flash 7 again.

Im pretty sure it was currupt.


----------

